# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > General Discussion >  Getting Started with Darts

## MeTree

Hey guys!

This is my first post in the dart frog section of this forum. I am really excited about getting to know a bunch of you guys who don't hang out at the Pacman Frog section LOL! I really can't wait to get started with Dart Frogs!

Before I continue, I have to thank Cheri for sponsering the 2011 Frog Forum Care Article Contest, because without that, I wouldn't be here right now. Cheri is providing everything I need to get started in this new part of the hobby. Thanks Cheri  :Big Grin: !! I am glad that I am looking into dart frogs instead of another fat frog like I had planned.  :Big Grin: 

This is a thread that I will be updating alot hopefully. Cheri has shipped lots of stuff, and I will post pictures as the stuff comes in. I am expecting some plants tomorrow, so hopefully I can pictures of those up if they come in tomorrow. I will probably be purchasing the tank at PETCO around the 22nd of this month.

Cheri has already found a nice female Cobalt in my area that a breeder has for sale. She said she'd get a video up after I got this thread up, so I can't wait to see her!!  :Big Grin:  I will be having some back-to-back camps, so I will probably be getting the female around July the 9th-ish. Cheri is going to try and pick up a male and ship him when the weather gets cooler (can't ship a frog in 100*F+ weather we are having in Texas!).

I really look foward to the experience of setting up a dart frog tank, and getting actual dart frogs!! 2 weeks ago I would have never thought...  :Big Grin:  I will include plenty of pictures of what comes in the mail, and of the tank after I start with the DIY background and setup.

Again, I look foward to getting to know all of you! This is the same forum, but a whole new world for me. I am really excited about what will take place over the next few weeks!  :Big Grin:

----------


## artes

I snuck over here from tree and pacman frog forum!  Bwhahahah!

I'm so excited for you!  I can't wait to see photos!!   I've loved dart frogs ever since I was a very, very little girl, and will one day own them.  But for now, looks like I'm about to live vicariously through you!

/popcorn

----------


## Michael

> Hey guys!
> 
> This is my first post in the dart frog section of this forum. I am really excited about getting to know a bunch of you guys who don't hang out at the Pacman Frog section LOL! I really can't wait to get started with Dart Frogs!
> 
> Before I continue, I have to thank Cheri for sponsering the 2011 Frog Forum Care Article Contest, because without that, I wouldn't be here right now. Cheri is providing everything I need to get started in this new part of the hobby. Thanks Cheri !! I am glad that I am looking into dart frogs instead of another fat frog like I had planned. 
> 
> This is a thread that I will be updating alot hopefully. Cheri has shipped lots of stuff, and I will post pictures as the stuff comes in. I am expecting some plants tomorrow, so hopefully I can pictures of those up if they come in tomorrow. I will probably be purchasing the tank at PETCO around the 22nd of this month.
> 
> Cheri has already found a nice female Cobalt in my area that a breeder has for sale. She said she'd get a video up after I got this thread up, so I can't wait to see her!!  I will be having some back-to-back camps, so I will probably be getting the female around July the 9th-ish. Cheri is going to try and pick up a male and ship him when the weather gets cooler (can't ship a frog in 100*F+ weather we are having in Texas!).
> ...


Welcome to the* Bright Side of Frog Keeping*...eyeing all those pacman frog lovers!!!  Darts are really cool.  I know my 0.0.4 _Dendrobates tinctorius_ 'Azureus' are really fun to watch.  Very bold and stay active.  The Cobalts are another really nice morph and I will get some in the future.  

So what size tank are you looking for?  Are you just going to have the pair?   With the Petco tank sale coming it is a great opportunity to get a larger setup if you have the room.  Be warned this can and is addictive and you may need help with all those other tanks your just gonna get "Just in Case"!  By getting your tank as soon as you can this will allow you to take your time in the build and let it settle/grow in!  I'm sure you will enjoy it greatly.

----------


## Katieasaur

Dear Stanton,

I hate you.  :Big Grin: 

<3 KT

----------


## Firebelly love

Wow! I've heard keeping darts is a lot of fun and hard work!!  :Frog Smile:  I don't have the resources to keep them, but would love to someday. Can't wait to see pics!!!

----------


## Kevin

Hey there!! 

Welcome to the dart side of frogging!! =)

I am glad to hear you have taken an interest into the dart frogs as i have. A couple
of months ago my world was taken by these frogs. I sat there gleaming with interest
and desire for them! Needless to say, i finally finished my first vivarium not to long 
ago.Thank god for these forums or i would have made a billion mistakes building a 
dart home.Sadly, i am still sitting here without frogs waiting for my vivarium to grow in. 
I have it posted in the vivarium/terrarium section of the forums under 18x18x24 build 
if you would like to see. Bahh here i go rambling again!

Glad to see you have taken an interest in the cobalts! They are a very beautiful morph 
and from what i have read very bold and active! Hopefully, cobalts will be my second 
dart frog. You must update us on your frogs =). I cannot wait to see them!

Take care,

-Kevin

----------


## bshmerlie

The female Cobalt is located locally so Stanton can get her right away. A boy will be mailed once it is cool enough...ya know Texas. Cobalts are my favorite frogs...so bold and active all the time. I hope he enjoys his as much as I enjoy mine. Here is a picture of the wood I sent and a layout design possibility. Two fruit fly cultures will be provided by the lady with the female Cobalt and Joshs Frogs will be supplying all other Fruit Fly supplies, ABG soil, leaf litter, springtails, isopods, and misc other needed supplies. I sent five bags of the LECA so that should be enough for the 29 gallon although Stanton keeps going bigger. :Big Grin:  Its good to see someone venturing into a whole new world of the frog hobby.

----------


## Don

Oh your both going to have much fun with this build and thread.
   Can't wait to watch as things transpire.
_Hey, did I spell transpire right... hmmmm_

----------


## clownonfire

Dear Stanton,

Congratulations in winning the _Care Sheet_ contest. You will now be the proud owner of a _Dendrobate tinctorius "Cobalt"_. Wonderful! As these little creatures are very important to me, here are a few things you should know:

1. Tincts are from the* Slytherin House* of *Hogwarts School of Witchcraft and Wizardry*.
2. When you sleep, they sit on your chest, and they will steal your breath.
3. Tincts only speak Spanish. Or in Tongues.
4. Little known fact: they are responsible for the *Black Plague*.
5. Prone to paranoia, consider making aluminum foil helmets for them.
6. Tincts are Keyser Soze. 

So there, I hope these random facts will help you live in perfect harmony with your new frog.

Eric

----------


## MeTree

That is some very interesting information there, Eric (LOL).

I finally got the video of the Dart Frogs up and running! One of those females will be mine in less than a month hopefully!  :Big Grin: 

Here is the video

YouTube - &#x202a;Special Project Revealed!&#x202c;&rlm;

Enjoy!  :Big Grin:

----------


## artes

Slytherin has the coolest mascot/colors, imo.

----------


## artes

Just as one more side note - I really want to see those little frogs in tinfoil hats.  Seriously.

----------


## guppygal

> Wow! I've heard keeping darts is a lot of fun and hard work!!  I don't have the resources to keep them, but would love to someday. Can't wait to see pics!!!


But WAIT !!  There are TWO parts to owning poison dart frogs.  The first part is to create the most beautiful rain-forest environment possible for them in a fairly small area.  The Cobalts will do well in a 20+ gal tank, IMO.  Could be wrong, wouldn't be the first time.

The other part to keeping the frogs is culturing their food.  Once you have your fruitfly cultures producing and reproducing, you're good to go.  Unlike a lot of critters, you don't have to feed your frogs everyday.  It's always a good thing to seed the tank with springtails so they'll have a snack and they like to hunt, and if you're going away for a week, place a culture with holes large enuf for fruitflies to escape and the frogs are self feeding.

I personally dust at every feeding, but it's not necessary.  The dusting is necessary, but not at every feeding.  I haven't seen any ill effects from dusting the flies each time I feed.  

Also, another great food source, especially in East Texas, is termites.  You can actually setup a homemade termite trap using very damp pieces of cardboard pressed tightly together between a couple of cheap plastic organizers ( the ones with the holes or slots on the sides).  Bury it near a rotten log and check it a few weeks later (providing we get rain this year), and you should find a boatload of termites.  Here's the deal, tho - termites are like candy to pdfs, so although they absolutely love them, the termites are very fattening and should not be substituted for fruitflies.  You can safely keep them in an airtight container inside your house.  Termites cannot survive loose in the house because the humidity is too low.

Other than that, poison dart frogs are very easy keepers, and putting the vivarium together is an artform unto itself.  It an be as intricate as you like, or as simple, just as long as the frogs have plenty of hides and lots of plants.

Once a pdfer, always a pdfer, so watchout, Pacman.....!!

kristi

----------


## guppygal

> That is some very interesting information there, Eric (LOL).
> 
> I finally got the video of the Dart Frogs up and running! One of those females will be mine in less than a month hopefully! 
> 
> Here is the video
> 
> YouTube - &#x202a;Special Project Revealed!&#x202c;&rlm;
> 
> Enjoy!


Geez, I didn't realize how blah that video is.  The frogs are so much more colorful.  I'll see if I can video with a different camera (or maybe different settings) and post it as well.

cya!

----------


## guppygal

Stanton, I wanted to point you to a video on YouTube of Cobalt courting behavior.  In this case, it's actually quite funny, on the verge of hysterical.  You'll enjoy ~

YouTube - &#x202a;cell phone 796&#x202c;&rlm;

Gees, I luvs my frogs....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

kristi

----------


## MeTree

LOL! Such a cute video! I can't wait to see similar behavior at my house.  :Smile: 

The package frog Cheri arrived today! Everything looks fine. Here are some pictures of what she sent me:




I am pretty sure everything got here fine. I got the 2 pieces of wood, the calcium powder, the digital thermometer/hygrometer, TONS of LECA, the gift cards, the substrate brick, and a nice little coconut hut (as well as some reciepts).

I can't wait to run to PETCO and get the 30 gallon tank!! This is going to be a great project!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MeTree

Hey guys. I got back from PETCO with the 29g tank and lid. There was some questions about costs that are still being looked into. Hopefully we can get that cleared up.

Anyway, I have the tank and lid. Pictures tomorrow. Now I am going to need step-by-step instructions on what to add in what order.  :Smile: 

I know that we have been talking about different background methods. I didn't know which one we were going to go with. I don't have a problem with clay, as long as it wont take much longer than foam. I am just wondering if we would be using cat litter or that benitite stuff (I know I spelled that wrong). My mom has agreed to run me to Lowe's tomorrow, so we can get started on all that tomorrow. I will get my camera ready. I guess after we get the substrate in, I can take pictures of how the wood can go in there.

The packages with the soil mix and culture items didn't arrive today. I am sure it will come tomorrow, though. I will definately post when that comes in.

Today was reall nice, it actually rained for the the first time in 33 days. We were in a really bad drought. It was actually under 90*F during parts of today. I love good weather.  :Smile: 

Anyway, tomorrow is hopefully going to be a very exciting day! I really look foward to it!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Amy

Woohoo!!!  Very exciting, I can't wait to see how your build goes!

----------


## bshmerlie

Glad you got the tank.  Let's put in the Leca and get an idea of how the wood is going to look in that size tank.  How much background you have left above the hill will tell us which way to go...clay or greatstuff.  Clay is actually quicker as it requires no dry time. Frogs can go in immediately. But if there is a lot of room above the wood then lets use the GS. You should get two more boxes tomorrow.  Wet your brick of coco fiber....its going going to need to dry before we can use it on the background.  Put that Texas heat to good use. So get those pictures of the wood in the tank so we can see where to go from here. Hopefully everyone gives us input.

----------


## MeTree

Hey guys. Like I said earlier, I got the tank and lid last night.

Here are some pictures of the tank with the wood and LECA. I am going to be busy for the next, at least hour. Maybe this is enough to determine what kind of background we will be using? My mom is going to run me to Lowe's to get the supplies this morning.




This right here is progress! I can't wait to see this tank become a beautiful vivarium!!  :Big Grin: 

Thanks guys!

----------


## MeTree

Progress! Last night I started on the background for the tank. All I did was silicone it with GE silicone II Black Window and Doors. I stopped there last night because I needed to let it dry overnight. Here are some pictures of the backglass siliconed.

*Just Starting*


*Spreading with Card*

(you can see I was chatting on Frog Forum at the time LOL!)

*Finished*



Today hopefully I can put on the GS. Can't wait! More pictures later!  :Big Grin:

----------


## dtfleming

Not really sure what you are doing with the background. You can put the GS on first, let that dry, carve it if you want. Then add the silicone onto the gs and add coco fiber to that. Also you can put some wood pieces into the gs before it dries.

----------


## bshmerlie

It was my suggestion that he put the silicone on the back glass simply to hide the white GS.  I also paid for the silicone so he's following my direction on this.  :Big Grin: This is his first background.  I understand many people simply put the GS directly on the glass but this is the way I'm use to doing it and I know it looks good and will last.  I'm sure there are many ways to skin the cat this is just one of them.  Other suggestions are welcome as we go through this project.  Later today in chat we will be discussing the GS procedures as he is working on the project.  Please feel free  to join us during that step of the project. Any and all are welcome.

----------


## Don

Hiding the white GS is a great idea.  Especially for a viv that will be viewable from the three sides.

I don't do this and often wonder how I'm going to hide that odd looking white sides.

----------


## bshmerlie

It all depends on what you're going be able to see visually. I did my very first one without the silicone and it looked unfinished.  Some people also paint the exterior glass or use black contact paper to cover it up. These are just some of the ways to cover it up. Its just a matter of preference. It also gave Stanton the opportunity to mess around with the silicone before we really get into it.

----------


## MeTree

Well, I am ready to start the live chat building session. Just as soon as Cheri has some time to help, we can start.  :Big Grin:  I don't want to work on it until Cheri can help out (since she is paying for it LOL).

See you all soon!  :Big Grin:

----------


## guppygal

There are so many ways to do the background and this should be interesting.  I'm curious to see how it turns out.

We've done a big  tank with large pieces of cork bark pressed into freshly applied Great Stuff and it's holding up well.

I have another tank where I'm trying the clay method, of sorts.  I slathered clay onto a sheet of eggcrate, then pressed cork bark into it.  I have to be careful not to let it dry too fast - we'll see how it holds up.

The first tank is always the hardest, IMO, but it looks like you're doing super, Stanton.

kristi

----------


## bshmerlie

Ill be ready in about ten minutes.  Get your GS ready. See you guys in chat. :Big Grin:

----------


## MeTree

> There are so many ways to do the background and this should be interesting. I'm curious to see how it turns out.
> 
> We've done a big tank with large pieces of cork bark pressed into freshly applied Great Stuff and it's holding up well.
> 
> I have another tank where I'm trying the clay method, of sorts. I slathered clay onto a sheet of eggcrate, then pressed cork bark into it. I have to be careful not to let it dry too fast - we'll see how it holds up.
> 
> The first tank is always the hardest, IMO, but it looks like you're doing super, Stanton.
> 
> kristi


Thank you! I hope this background turns out nicely, and I'm sure it will with all of y'all's help!  :Big Grin: 

I _just_ got 2 more packages. One has all the fruit fly culturing stuff in it, as well as leaf litter, some sphagnum moss, and screens. The other package has the ABG mix. Thank you Cheri!  :Big Grin: 

I will get some pictures up ASAP, but I am having diffeculty with my Photobucket (again).

Can't wait to see you guys in chat!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MeTree

We are in chat working on construction. I am just about to start, probably in the next 2 minutes, with applying the GS. Anyone want to join chat?

----------


## bshmerlie

Stanton is done with the GS and will hopefully post some pictures of his....creation. :Big Grin:

----------


## Don

This is a great and fun thread.  Its like getting a comic book and having to wait for the next issue.

----------


## MeTree

Yes, here come the pictures! Thanks Cheri and Mike for helping!  :Big Grin: 


These pictures were taken about 20-30 minutes afterward, I was having trouble with my Photobucket, and it wouldn't let me eject the card. Apologies. Then I got caught up in chat (still caught up in chat), so I am finally posting pictures! Yay!






This just keeps looking better!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Michael

> Hiding the white GS is a great idea. Especially for a viv that will be viewable from the three sides.
> 
> I don't do this and often wonder how I'm going to hide that odd looking white sides.


Your just gonna have to put another tank right next to that ugly white side.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Don

> Your just gonna have to put another tank right next to that ugly white side.


I knew there had to be a perfectly good reason for not hiding the white side.

----------


## John Clare

I think what you did is smart, but you can avoid having to do it in the future if you get black expanding foam.  I like to use the Tetra foam sold for ponds (Lowes has this in many stores).  The black is a lot less in your face, and if you miss a piece when you cover it with silicone and background material, it doesn't look as obvious as other colors.  All in all, less work to go with black.

----------


## MeTree

> I think what you did is smart, but you can avoid having to do it in the future if you get black expanding foam. I like to use the Tetra foam sold for ponds (Lowes has this in many stores). The black is a lot less in your face, and if you miss a piece when you cover it with silicone and background material, it doesn't look as obvious as other colors. All in all, less work to go with black.


I saw that in your dart frog terrarium building thread. Perhaps I can use that in my next dart frog build, whenever that may be.  :Smile: 

Just an update with pictures. I worked for over an hour and finally finished the background (I think). This afternoon I did lots of carving, and then I coated stuff with silicone and cocofiber. The only spots that weren't _completely_ siliconed and cocofiberd over was afew small spots on the inside of the pots holders. Not noticable even with no pots.

Anyway, this is sort of what it looked like when I finished carving. I did take afew things out, but not alot.





Here is a picture of what it looks like with the wood in it (suspended).


Here are some pictures of what it basically looks like right now.




Hopefully I can get the tank cleaned out tomorrow, and some of the plants in. I have to leave for a couple weeks, and I am excited about it, but it just seems to me like bad timing.  :Big Grin: 

Anyway, pictures of the _vivarium_ tomorrow!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Martin

Mighty fine Stanton, mighty fine.

----------


## Michael

The tank is looking very good.  And the fact your going to have to let it sit for a few weeks in not a bad thing.  It will let the foam and silicone cure longer before you get your frogs.

If your going to get it all planted up before you go then it will have a chance to grow in.  Just make sure you have it properly covered and someone to keep it moist.

----------


## bshmerlie

Looks great Stanton. This is your first tank and you will find it gets easier each time you do another one.  You will learn from this build and you will find easier ways to to things. You will develop your own style. This will hopefully be one of many.  Keep it up.

----------


## Grrrit

Looking good brother! Non toxic acrylic paint can be applied just as well instead of the silicon to hide the GS. I used that in a few of mine. Its going to look a little tacky, but I have to go back and cover some of the already done tanks from the outside.

----------


## MeTree

Thank you guys all so much for the comments, imput, and suggestions! You have all helped me get into a hobby that seemed way too diffecult a month ago. I am really looking foward to getting some dart frogs jumping around the tank. This has been such a neat project.

Thank you SO MUCH Cheri for funding this project also! I never would have made it here without it, and I _greatly_ appreciate it!  :Big Applause: 

Here are some pictures of the pretty-much-finished vivarium. It looks very, very nice, though it may be a little bit hard to see from the pictures (I couldn't find my camera so I used a web-cam). It is my own piece of a beautiful tropical jungle.  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Ok im definately going to have to send you some more soil.  Obviously didnt have enough to get the hillside look. We'll work on plants more when you get back from your trip. Something taller on the sides. Broms will be coming from Joshs maybe i'll get some others from there as well.  Have fun on your trip and we'll talk plants when you get back.  More soil and lights are on there way. Looks good Stanton...can't wait for the frogs.

----------


## MeTree

Thank you so much Cheri! I really appreciate it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## guppygal

Very nice, Stanton, especially for your first vivarium.  May I suggest about a half dozen more plants?  Darts get a bit nervous if they don't have enuf places to hide.  Lowes usually has a lot of terrarium/vivarium sized plants.  Show 'em a pix of your new frog and they'll be like putty in your hands - you might be able to get the plants cheap.  I've been able to pick up some spike moss, silver philodendron, bunches of already-flowered bromeliads and others.  I'll put together a care package for you when we come to visit and deliver your frog.

Bromeliads are very popular with pdfs.  I've seen mine tuck themselves between the leaves for the night.  You can attach a bare-root brom to the background with silicone or anchor it with toothpicks.  They're pretty forgiving.  Also, if you have one of those big nursery stores nearby, check in the back for a big piece of dried bamboo.  Cut some of it down to 4" - 6" inches and bury part of it in the substrate at an angle.  My frogs love the bamboo hides.

One thing to remember about the plants.  I love orchids and I would love to put one of those moth orchids in a vivarium, but the frogs think the broad leaves are a great place to poop.  Not too pretty after awhile.  If you ever locate a mini-oncidium, it might work out okay, tho they require a bit of air movement.  I found several at Lowe's, and so far, so good.

One more thing about the plants, in case someone hasn't mentioned it before.  You will want to clean them with water mixed with 5-10% bleach.  It kills all the nasties that might be on the the plants.  You'll always want to remove the plants from their original containers because of the fertilizer and other soil additives used by garden centers.  We can't have our frogs ingesting anything that might not come out the other end....

Holler if I can help or if I need to clarify something, okay?

kristi

----------


## bshmerlie

I get most of my plants at Lowes too.  Kristi would you be willing to make a plant package for him? Ill of course compensate you for them.  I'll have Joshs send some broms for the back wall. Anything else you can think of? When you drop off the frog maybe you could help him with plant layout. I'd appreciate it.

----------


## guppygal

> I get most of my plants at Lowes too.  Kristi would you be willing to make a plant package for him? Ill of course compensate you for them.  I'll have Joshs send some broms for the back wall. Anything else you can think of? When you drop off the frog maybe you could help him with plant layout. I'd appreciate it.


You betcha!!  We'll get him fixed up.  We went to the Repticon this past Saturday and added to our already over-stocked supply of frog-related stuff, so no problem there at all.  I like to go to those things because I get to hold the BIG snakes.  Can't have one, tho - hubby's motto is 'wife bring home little snake, lose large husband'.  Oh well, at least I have my priorities somewhat in order. :Cool:

----------


## Don

> You betcha!! We'll get him fixed up. We went to the Repticon this past Saturday and added to our already over-stocked supply of frog-related stuff, so no problem there at all. I like to go to those things because I get to hold the BIG snakes. Can't have one, tho - hubby's motto is 'wife bring home little snake, lose large husband'. Oh well, at least I have my priorities somewhat in order.


What a nice viv.  Will be some luck frogs going into there.  Will be pretty sweet with some Bromeliads coming off the background.  Well done.


     As for the BIG snakes.... oh yeah, I'm with you there.  Can't have them where I currently live, but a lemon Ball is on my list for someday.

----------


## Firebelly love

This is a really cool project!! Can't wait for even more updates!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leefrogs

Where have I been! Congratulations!! Building is fun and messy. The dartside, I've got FF going, and on the brink myself. Maybe some tinks on monday, and Brazilian yellow head and some bicolor (maybe next month)

But I have a total of 9 tanks going now. One might be for a blue cobalt tarrantula. (maybe today)

----------


## bshmerlie

"Once you cross over to the Dart side forever will it dominate your destiny".

YODA  (well sort of)

----------


## MeTree

Hey guys! Just got back from my long week of camp. Now things will slow down for the rest of the day...actually, not really. I am going to leave for an even longer camp in Oklahoma tomorrow at 6 in the morning. I am *so* tired. Oh well. Glad to be back.

Nothing arrived while I was gone. I can work on what I need to when I get back from the next camp. Other than the dirt and lights, I think it is at a functional level, although I certainly wouldn't mind afew more plants (thank you Cheri!  :Big Grin: ).

The water level in the LECA has dropped almost all the way. Do I need to refill it before I leave again?

I will be pretty busy putting together fish food baggies with labeled instructions for my mom or sister. I also have to run to the LFS to get crickets because while I was gone there was a colony crash.  :Frown:  But I will definately try to be on here afew more times today. It is nice to be back for a little while.  :Smile: 


p.s. my personal favorite BIG snake is an albino burmese python LOL. My father wont let me get a snake, though, even a small corn.

p.s.s. congrats Leefrogs on finding a Cobalt T (assuming you did)! I love those Ts. Taranchulas are another pet my parents won't let me keep.  :Frown:

----------


## Grrrit

> Where have I been! Congratulations!! Building is fun and messy. The dartside, I've got FF going, and on the brink myself. Maybe some tinks on monday, and Brazilian yellow head and some bicolor (maybe next month)
> 
> But I have a total of 9 tanks going now. One might be for a blue cobalt tarrantula. (maybe today)


Tincs monday!? What kind?

I dig those yellowhead's. And I really like the mini bicolors,  p. vaillanti. They look jusy like then but more slender bodied and 1/2 - 3/4 the size.

----------


## Michael

> The water level in the LECA has dropped almost all the way. Do I need to refill it before I leave again?


 
I would give your tank a very good watering before you leave.  You don't want it drying out.  Depending how long your gone you might want to get someone to water at least once while you are gone.  Do you have the tank cover well to minimize the loss of water due to evaporation?

----------


## kRiBBiTd

The viv is looking great! Hope you enjoy your visit to my state :Wink:

----------


## MeTree

Ok, I certainly will give it a watering. Thanks Mike!  :Smile: 

I went to Oklahoma last year for scout summer camp, although I was one of only a couple scouts that could go. Many scouts from my troop are going for the first time this week. I love Oklahoma, it is Ok!  :Big Grin:

----------


## kRiBBiTd

Lol thanks! I'm pretty proud of my state!  :Big Grin:

----------


## MeTree

I'm off. See you guys next week!

----------


## MeTree

Hey guys, I am back from another exausting week of camp. Thankfully it is the last week. It has been great, but I am so glad to be home again.

I recieved the 2 packages with the light fixtures and more substrate and everything else I was supposed to get. Thank you Cheri!  :Big Grin: 

I'll be online again tomorrow, or maybe even tonight. It's good to be back.  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Guppygal (Kristi) is chomping at the bit waiting to stop by and help you finish it up.  She's going to be bring some more plants, helping you with the landscaping and go over the whole fruit fly producing regimen.  She will also of course be bringing the frog to this party.  :Big Grin: . I hope you enjoy your Cobalts as much as I enjoy mine.  The more you observe them the more you will see that they too will have individual personalities. I want to see some pictures tomorrow night when said frog is bouncing around. Welcome to the dart side my young padawan.

----------


## Grrrit

Sounds awesome! I'm exited to see as well!

And don't sound so tired about camping, I would love to go. But work is important I guess. 27 days straight I'm on. Whew 16 to go and I'll get one day off

----------


## Don

> Guppygal (Kristi) is chomping at the bit waiting to stop by and help you finish it up.  She's going to be bring some more plants, helping you with the landscaping and go over the whole fruit fly producing regimen.  She will also of course be bringing the frog to this party. . I hope you enjoy your Cobalts as much as I enjoy mine.  The more you observe them the more you will see that they too will have individual personalities. I want to see some pictures tomorrow night when said frog is bouncing around. Welcome to the dart side my young padawan.


Funny how we all get excited even over someone elses project.  I mean us readers, since Cheri, Kristi and MeTree are the active ingredients in this build and thread.
Cobalts are so awesome and I can't wait to see the plants and landscape changes.

----------


## guppygal

Tick tock, tick tock - which one will it be?  They're both so fat n sassy n pretty, and ready for a new home.

By the way, whichever one that Stanton DOESN'T choose is still for sale  :Big Grin:

----------


## Don

Wow, they are beautiful.   MeTree is one lucky new frog owner.

----------


## MeTree

They both look beautiful! How about the first one? I can't wait!

----------


## bshmerlie

So when are you guys doing this? The antisipation is killing me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## guppygal

An..ti..ci..pation.....sounds like an old song  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I believe the due date is tomorrow around 3:00.  We're looking forward to it.  My mom used to live in a town not far from Livingston, but that's been at least 15yrs ago.  I'm sure Livingston has changed drastically from the sleepy lil feedstore town to a bustling metropolis by now.

We have a care package almost ready to go.  Stanton picked out the same frog that I picked for him, so this ought to be a match made in froggie heaven.  I'm so tickled she's going to a good home.  Now, if I can find a home for the other gal, she won't have to spend her days in a tank all alone <sniff>.

Hmmm, maybe I ought to bring my laptop and Skype you in... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bshmerlie

> Hmmm, maybe I ought to bring my laptop and Skype you in...[/FONT]


Id love to but im heading to the Big Bear Lake with my boat right about then, but I've got Stanton's number I can call when you show up. Just let me know the exact time.

----------


## Don

Who wouldn't want that beautful frog.
    If I were MeTree I would be mowing a lot of lawns fast to grab that one up too ;-)

----------


## bshmerlie

> Who wouldn't want that beautful frog.
> If I were MeTree I would be mowing a lot of lawns fast to grab that one up too ;-)


The problem is they are both girls.  As soon as you introduce a male you would have a girl fight....not good.  I've got a male lined up after the summer when it cools down.  Stanton is going to have to be a little patient for a couple of months.

----------


## guppygal

> Id love to but im heading to the Big Bear Lake with my boat right about then, but I've got Stanton's number I can call when you show up. Just let me know the exact time.


Whoa, you got a boat, gerl?  Fishing or other?  Geez, I miss my boat... :Frown:

----------


## Katieasaur

> Id love to but im heading to the Big Bear Lake with my boat right about then, but I've got Stanton's number I can call when you show up. Just let me know the exact time.


Well if you find the time while your up there stop by the Village Spa and Wellness Center for a massage, facial, or mani-pedi
LOL
I have to advertise it, my cousin owns it lol

----------


## MeTree

I have a dart frog!!  :Big Grin: 

Kristi and her husband came over afew hours ago. She is very sweet and she made she made sure that I had everything I needed. It was a really nice meeting. Thank you so much Kristi!  :Smile: 

She has been happily exploring the tank. I will try to get some pictures up soon, but right now my internet is tied. I am so excited!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## bshmerlie

Im very excited for you Stanton.  Im glad you like your frog.  Aren't Cobalts amazing?  Give her time to settle in and they are so much fun to watch.  As soon as it cools down we'll get you a boy.  I can't wait to see the pictures. 

Thanks Kristi for all your help.


Cheri

----------


## guppygal

Stanton, it was such a genuine pleasure meeting you and your family.  Your parents and siblings are wonderful, and we enjoyed our visit immensely.

As promised, here's the recipe for my fruitfly culture:

dry ingredients:
8 cups plain potato flakes
1 cup confectioner's sugar (or powdered sugar)
1/2 cup brewer's yeast

liquid ingredients
half vinegar, half water

measurement for a water bottle culture:
1/4 cup dry mixture + 1/4 cup liquid

add excelsior - the wide stuff can be found at Hobby Lobby and it does go on sale sometimes -

If you prep extra cultures for later use, make sure you replace the bottle top so that wild fruitflies can't get in.

The plants I included are 1 bromeliad with a pup - remove the brom from the container, wash the dirt off the roots, and separate the pup as close to the original brom as possible; you can use the cat clay mixture to attach the broms to your background.

Also, you have several vine and fern cuttings: selagenella, ficus pumila, ficus pumila variegated, silver philodendron, and a small Anthurium.  There is one cutting that does well in vivariums that's a reddish color, but I can't remember the name.

Bob says to remember to mist often so that the plants take root.  Your new frog was accustomed to a pond and a humidifier, so she'll enjoy the misting as well.  Don't forget to add a piece of fruit to keep the fruitflies in one place.  As far as the substrate goes, you can add a layer of dried oak leaves - there are so many due to the drought.  They'll break down quicker than the magnolia leaves but this is okay - it will enrich the substrate.  I meant to bring out some springtails, but I forgot - maybe next time.

We dust our flies at every feeding, which may be contrary to what other hobbyists do.  I've noticed that out of all the tadpoles we've had, we've never seen a case of SLS (spindly leg syndrome).  It could be a coincidence, or there might be something to dusting every feeding.  It's never hurt any of my frogs.  Also, your new frog can eat pinhead crickets and the rule of thumb is that she can eat anything that is smaller than the distance between her eyes.

That's about all I can remember - if you think of anything else, let me know and I'll help.

cya!
kristi and bob

----------


## MeTree

Thank you so much for getting me the fruit fly recipe, Kristi!

Sorry for the disappearence and scare! I guess you could say I got...*cough*...grounded. LOL! I am back on now, and the dart frog is doing great! I am still trying to think of a name for her. She gobbled down so many fruit flies today, it was great! She has such a long, purple tounge!  :Big Grin: 

I don't have a feeding video yet, but here is a video of her. She is doing well with over 80% consistant humidity.  :Smile: 
&#x202a;First Poison Dart Frog!&#x202c;&rlm; - YouTube[/URL]

She has been so great! I love how bold she is becoming! She is quickly becoming more used to seeing me. It is so cute when she turns her head to stare at me!  :Big Grin:

----------


## guppygal

Uh, I guess mom told you I called, huh?  I just wanted to make sure that your new Cobalt didn't make the 'great' escape and turn into frog jerky.  If that ever happens, and I'm sure it won't, I still have the other gal to replace her.

Suggestion, shugar - go across the street and pull a bunch of those dried up oak leaves off the trees.  Soak 'em or boil them in water, let 'em cool, then lay down a thick damp layer on your substrate.  It will keep your frog clean and also provide a place for micro-fauna to grow.  If you get any springtails, that's where they'll hang out.  

If you want to hunt down your own springtails, you can try this - get a bag of Cowboy's All Natural Lump Charcoal 8.8lbs from Lowes and soak a few pieces in some dechlorinated water.  After that, if you don't buy a culture, take the charcoal to the woods and place a couple of pieces under the leaves in moist area.  Yeah, I know - it's a little hard to come by due to the drought.  Check it after a few days and see if there are any signs of life.  Springtails are tiny white critters and I meant to bring you a culture, darn it.  Next time we're out, I'll give you a call and see if we can drop one off.  You can always use several cultures of springtails.

Okay, here's how I use them, and there are other methods, so you pick what's easiest for you.  I use a normal fruitfly culture cup with a tiny bit of water. Then, I pick up a piece of charcoal from the culture, turn it over, and use a spray water bottle to spritz the springtails into the cup.  Once I get enough, I just dump the water and springtails onto the substrate.  This will give your frog something to hunt between meals.  Also, I feed my springs flake fish food, and they seem to thrive on it.  Keep the cultures moist with about a 1/4" of water on the bottom of the container.  Cover the container, but make sure they can breathe - poke some pin holes in the top.  Don't let fruitflies get in, or the culture will die.  I actually throw a towel over a couple of mine and they're producing very well.  Apparently, they like dark places ~

One other thing -  some of the cuttings I gave you are selagenella.  If you keep them misted, they'll cover your background nicely.

Looks like you're on your way to being Dart Vader - yay!  Holler if you need anything, okay?

kristi

----------

